
Category Theory - jcr
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/category-theory
======
gohrt
It's interesting that when I think of philosophy (which "plato") suggests, I
think of a completely different kind of "Category" theory. It puts category in
a different category.

~~~
tinym
Eilenberg & Mac Lane needed a word like 'set', 'group', 'class', etc, except
of course those were all taken. They claim to have gotten the word 'category'
from Kant, although they didn't intend an actual semantic relation.

------
cottonseed
We should just pin some category theory posts to the top of HN.

------
ighost
<neo-voice> I know category theory </neo-voice>

Kidding. Where's the tl;dr?

~~~
cottonseed
tl; dr Collections of objects and maps between them are themselves good
objects to consider. So meta, much abstraction, wow.

